# Buying Transfers



## wilsonswearables (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, maybe I'm crazy. I'm VERY new so I apologize if this has been ask before. This past weekend I was at a softball tournament with my daughter and there was a gentleman set up doing tshirts. He had several blank shirts and MANY transfers to choose from. Of course all being related to softball. I have looked and looked for transfers like he had. HELP I would really like to set up at these tournaments as well. Maybe I just dont understand how to order. I was thinking that there would be a general selection of already designed transfers.


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

He possibly made his own transfers. Thats how I would do it anyway.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Starting a T-Shirt Business is Easy with Our Heat Press Startup Kit - Pro World


----------



## wilsonswearables (Feb 21, 2012)

After it was pressed on it was just the image and no box around it. and he had the vertical softball for the pant legs.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Tiffany...check out the link provided by Royce for ProWorld. Also, you can get custom design from many suppliers such as Transfer Express, VersaTranz, Ace Transfer is you want to have transfers for specific events. 

Good luck!


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

My customers that set up at events have a custom jobs. Custom transfers sell better than most novelty prints. (not to knock the novelty prints some are really cool) In the softball world you will run into a lot of mothers that say "You already have a shirt that says that" and lose a sale. When you create your own custom job it gives the kid a chance to say "no I don't". Heads up you really need to try to get in with the tournament directors. If you print the tournament shirt it will increase your sales.


----------

